# Unterschied_zwischen_Frau_und_Mann



## Krone1 (17 Juni 2013)




----------



## Punisher (17 Juni 2013)

hmhhh, soll ich darüber lachen oder den Kopf schütteln?


----------



## krawutz (18 Juni 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> hmhhh, soll ich darüber lachen oder den Kopf schütteln?



Deinen oder Karls ?


----------

